# wireless problem with networkmanager

## Omead

Hi. My wireless network was working till I changed some factors in the kernel config and rebuilt the kernel. Now netmorkmanager doesn't show wireless connections. Here is the output of "lspci -v"

```

02:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8188CE 802.11b/g/n WiFi Adapter (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device 8182

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

   I/O ports at 3000 [size=256]

   Memory at f1100000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [50] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

   Capabilities: [70] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

   Capabilities: [140] Virtual Channel

   Capabilities: [160] Device Serial Number 01-91-81-fe-ff-4c-e0-00

   Kernel driver in use: rtl8192ce

08:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR8152 v1.1 Fast Ethernet (rev c1)

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff1e

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 43

   Memory at f1000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256K]

   I/O ports at 2000 [size=128]

   Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [48] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

   Capabilities: [58] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [6c] Vital Product Data

   Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

   Capabilities: [180] Device Serial Number ff-a8-a1-b6-00-26-6c-ff

   Kernel driver in use: atl1c

```

and here is the output of "iwconfig"

```

eth0      no wireless extensions.

lo        no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

```

----------

## DONAHUE

try changing from wext driver to nl80211. If that doesn't work recompile kernel with:

 *Quote:*   

> [*] Networking support  ---> 
> 
> -*-   Wireless  --->
> 
> --- Wireless                                                       
> ...

 

Edit ml80211 to nl80211

----------

## Omead

Ok,after a fresh installation, I have the same problem yet. I have followed any documentation on the wiki with no success. Still "lspci -v" shows the correct driver installed and in use, but networkmanager can not identify the wireless device.

----------

## DONAHUE

does 

```
ifconfig -a
```

 show the wireless nic? if so, under what name?

----------

## Omead

No it doesn't.

```

localhost ~ # ifconfig -a

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:26:6c:a8:a1:b6  

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

          Interrupt:43 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

sit0      Link encap:IPv6-in-IPv4  

          NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

localhost ~ # iwconfig 

eth0      no wireless extensions.

lo        no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

localhost ~# lspci -v 

.

.

.

02:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8188CE 802.11b/g/n WiFi Adapter (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device 8182

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

   I/O ports at 3000 [size=256]

   Memory at f1100000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [50] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

   Capabilities: [70] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

   Capabilities: [140] Virtual Channel

   Capabilities: [160] Device Serial Number 01-91-81-fe-ff-4c-e0-00

   Kernel driver in use: rtl8192ce

   Kernel modules: rtl8192ce

```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Omead,

Does dmesg show the fimware being loaded ?

----------

## DONAHUE

ifconfig -a says there is no interface

lspci -v says there is a device and that it has a ?proper? driver assigned

```
emerge hwids linux-firmware

lspci -v
```

updated the pciids database and firmware, any changes for the wireless NIC?

```
modprobe -r rtl8192ce

modprobe rtl8192ce

ifconfig -a
```

got a wireless interface?

```
lspci -nnvk
```

post result for the wireless nic. Edit menuconfig to: *Quote:*   

> <M>   Realtek RTL8192CE/RTL8188CE Wireless Network Adapter 
> 
> <M>   Realtek RTL8192SE/RTL8191SE PCIe Wireless Network Adapter
> 
> <M>   Realtek RTL8192DE/RTL8188DE PCIe Wireless Network Adapter

 recompile and recopy kernel; reboot.

----------

## Omead

 *DONAHUE wrote:*   

> ifconfig -a says there is no interface
> 
> lspci -v says there is a device and that it has a ?proper? driver assigned
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Yes. You are my god man. So I think the problem was lack of linux-firmware or hwids. The former one was not installed because I had installed radeon-ucode instead. 

Thanks

----------

## rookieljw

 *DONAHUE wrote:*   

> ifconfig -a says there is no interface
> 
> lspci -v says there is a device and that it has a ?proper? driver assigned
> 
> ```
> ...

 

 :Wink:  thanks a lot!

----------

